# peterborough October 10th



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Who is going.It's a great day out and lots of trade stalls,animals,food and entertainment.In fact dare I say it,we usually do some Christmas shopping there.Brace yourselfs....it's only 104 days to Christmas.I will be there and I'm really looking forward to it.Hoping to purchase some decent wellies and a new dog bed.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I love this show, I'll be there.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

tratallen and I are going! I'm really looking forward to it, I love this show too 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

Where in Peterbourgh is the show please? Is it a indoor or outdoor show?.

Thanks xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's at the East of England showground. It's both indoors and out; the small animals are in a big building, then the large farm animals and poultry are in big barn type things, although the farm animal show rings are outside. Outside there are horse events and dog agility too and there's loads of stalls and stuff. It's brilliant 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks,

Sounds like a good day xxx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I'm not going its to much of a pain in the butt to get to for me, it is a great show its the first one i EVER attented and it got me hooked!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and entry is free to exhibitors


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Too much of a pain for me to get to aswell =o/ Tis a shame... especially since the London Champs will be held at this show ground next year too!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how far is the showground from the train station?
Has anyone taxi'ed it? If so, how much?

W xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had a look on the map for the East of England show ground and it's 4.8 miles away.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm really excited about this show! Especially as it marks my first aniversary as an exhibitor 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> I'm really excited about this show! Especially as it marks my first aniversary as an exhibitor
> 
> Sarah xxx


Really,I'll have to buy you a drink.I'm looking forward to it but alas I have a vacuum of mice as I have hardly been breeding.I think it will be November before I've got anything much :twisted: Whats that saying,it's the taking part that counts.Well I'd like to be winning.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Beware of false prophets! Every time I say I havent got anything I win!...same with Safey, Terry, Sandside, etc etc.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Well lets move to pastures new.I'm really looking forward to meeting up and Phil I really don't have anything.As usual I had someone ring late last night wanting mice on Sunday and I'm afraid this time they really were out of luck.Why do people leave it so late I wonder.
I'll just have to enjoy the company and not the winning.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish all of you who are going the very best of luck, but most importantly enjoy your day.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Omg this is my first show as cup sec, i hope i have sent off all the correct paper work. Sarah if you hear any of them saying i forgot stuff let me know because i know they wont say it to my face.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Omg this is my first show as cup sec, i hope i have sent off all the correct paper work. Sarah if you hear any of them saying i forgot stuff let me know because i know they wont say it to my face.


 :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope someone posts the winners on here today.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Hope someone posts the winners on here today.


That would be novel since the show's tomorrow    

xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Doh! who holds shows on a sunday?....oh yeah thats right we at the WCMC do!. Well Im not gonna beat myself up too badly as 95% of shows are on saturdays.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah I got a bit muddled up this week with it being on a Sunday. Its given me more prep time though as Ive had the whole day today, I like to do as little as physically possible the morning of shows.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Same here, I just load the car and go on show mornings. Peterborough is the best show for me in that respect though, I don't have to leave until 9:15 to get there for 10:00 tomorrow morning!

I'm really excited, can't wait. See you all there! :gwavebw

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

wished I did.I'll be up between 4.30 and 5 .Dogs still have to be walked and other animals looked after plus a few horrible chores so that I manage to keep on top of things in the week.I've booked a day off work so that I can manage Preston and Manchester.Retirement can't come quick enough for me.Sunday shows are better for me.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yey means i'll meet you at manchester then sarah will have to say ello


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Artuntaure said:


> yey means i'll meet you at manchester then sarah will have to say ello


I'll really look forward to that.I'm judging.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ahhh cool, well i have nothing to show my litters will be too young but i'm coming to have a look and a natter


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

IT'S SHOW DAY! Good luck everyone 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck to all  

I'm only going to be there for a little while because I have to get back in time to work this afternoon, but looking forward to seeing you all.

xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well what an awesome day! My mice won Best Opposite Age Self (silver U/8) and Best Opposite Age Satin (dove satin U/8)!!! I couldn't be more proud, those are my best results yet!   

The show was lovely, as always. Not many mice, but they were of very high quality all round. I took lots of pictures and I'll post them on here later on. I'm also sending them to the NMC magazine editor.

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations Sarah Y


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and I got best self and best opposite age in show with a red.Stuart got best in show with one of his fabulous silver tans and Joe got best marked with the old faithful even.I think best satin was also a red.I don't know about best aov.A great sociable day,wonderful weather.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see some piccies


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, big congratulations SarahC!  It was a beautiful red satin that won best satin, don't know the AOV winner for sure but I think it was a black fox.

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done both Sarahs. It was a long and tiring day, such a big ground and lots to get aorund and see. I was exhausted which hopefully explains why I was half asleep when I was attempting (and failing) to focus on a conversation with you the end SarahY.

I had intended to enter a totally by chance but well marked even but unfortunately she was very rattly when I went to collect her from the shed this morning. I replaced her with a hereford and it did ok, 2nd u/8 marked challenge. I believe I lost out to a Joe Bennett Even which seems to have happened alot this year :roll: 
All of my rumpwhites fell to crap and there were two which werent even placed. Ive got to go back and take a good look at the rumpwhites, I think I need to do something drastic.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Pictures, huzzah!























































Terry Thorne judging, David Montgomery in blue on the right, the back of Keith Berry's head in the middle.













































Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I see Keith!! hehee He was lovely with me at Enfield.

Glad everyone had a great time, congrats Sarah and Sarah! hehe

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Big congratulations to tratallen, it was her second show with her beautiful reds and she came second place in AOC Self Ad and third place in the Self Challenge! The mouse is the red in the photos I posted 

Congratulations honey!

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats to both Sarahs. Brilliant results with really difficult varieties. I am glad your determination and patience is paying off with the doves Sarah Y, I know what its like to beat your head against the brick wall of obscure mice!....Oh yeah Sarah C who was right to say beware the fancier who says they havent got any good ones eh?...cmon admit it I was right!.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A good day for Reds, by all accounts!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

well done all !!. I dont recognise ONE person in them photographs !!-anyone help !!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll go back and write a caption in the post 

I'm sorry to the lovely people whose names I don't know!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Ta. Terry had dark hair last time I saw him, and I had hair last time he saw me. No wonder I didnt recognise him !- off course that is David Montgomery !!! Thanks for doing that .


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats my hereford Buck in there, what a lovely photo of him!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Well done to everyone!
Sorry Best in Show and Best opposite age in show did not have medals. Dave Leigh hasn't posted them down to me, please Pm me your addresses and i will forward the medals when Phil collects them for me at the Preston show.
What did everyone think of the section cards? They are the fantastic ones Brian Cookson used to use, they are my fav!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They seemed good quality I liked them.People think you are going to do a good job.I'll collect my medal from Phil at Preston if thats o.k.I do like those medals.


----------

